# Aerial Shots



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm no trick shooter; I can't cut cards like bill hays, take cans out of the air like dgui, or hunt like any number of people taking game almost daily, but I am getting better and feeling a noticeable improvement in my shooting, so I decided to give some aerial shots a try. My trusty cameraman/assistant was my thrower, and I used my tex shooter classic rigged with barnett bands on a bunnybuster pouch. It's not consistent yet, and I really need to get my head around what I'm doing before it works, but once you realize that it's all about shooting where the object WILL be and not where it is, the hits start coming. While it seems like obvious advice, I had to _really_ think about that before I actually started hitting. My record so far is 3 in a row from about 15 feet or so, the cans are thrown from next to me out towards my backstop, and hit in flight between 10 and 15 feet away depending on the arc of the shot. Any tips from the pros would be appreciated, as I've noticed my accuracy on stationary targets flying up from this drill


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

You should ask our resident expert on such matters, DGUI.


----------



## phoghat (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm older than dirt and *USED TO* shoot a lot. I'm coming back to it and have heard it possible to rig a pouch to shoot shot like a scattergun. YouTube has a couple of videos of kids using duct tape, is there anything to this, or am I barking up the wrong tree ?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

phoghat said:


> I'm older than dirt and *USED TO* shoot a lot. I'm coming back to it and have heard it possible to rig a pouch to shoot shot like a scattergun. YouTube has a couple of videos of kids using duct tape, is there anything to this, or am I barking up the wrong tree ?


I hear treebark. Woof, woof!

You want a band with a pouch in it to hold the shot. Query our forum vendors. Start with TexShooter.

Have fun and wear eye protection.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

phoghat said:


> I'm older than dirt and *USED TO* shoot a lot. I'm coming back to it and have heard it possible to rig a pouch to shoot shot like a scattergun. YouTube has a couple of videos of kids using duct tape, is there anything to this, or am I barking up the wrong tree ?


Allow me to clarify that since my EDIT option is not working-

You want a pouch that has a formed cup in it. Now get ahold of Tex, then enjoy yourself.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey SnoBerries I did this video a while back but since then Aras has been wing shooting. It was Rufus videos that I had studied and tried to copy him but I found that going big first will get you there faster and it is all in the Timing not accuracy that will come naturally. Timing.

http://youtu.be/axQC4yBH6EA


----------

